# [S.F.D.W.] 25.08.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (15. August 2006)

Liebe Mitplauderer ,

es war nciht zu überhören das der Pizzaplauder wieder einmal fällig ist. Es ist zeit sich die Kohlehydrate in runder form in den magen zu bringen. deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, lassen wir nciht mehr all zuviel zeit ins land ziehen.

*Pizzaplauder:       Freitag   25.08.06


Ort:                        Vecchia Osteria / Rieter Ecke Rückertstr.


Uhrzeit:                   19 Uhr*

Bitte hier wieder kurz "laut" geben damit ich reservieren kann.

Danke


coffee


----------



## Beerchen (15. August 2006)

Jepp ... ich geb mal kurz "laut" ... WauWau ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hmmmm ... Lecker Pizza ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei ... 


vlG 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (15. August 2006)

Ne Pizza geht doch immer rein...






Gruss
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (15. August 2006)

Huhuuuu  
Hey Beerchen ned so narrisch!!!!      
Alles klar Freitag 25.8. geht klar - bin dabei.

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. August 2006)

Hi hi, 

bin auch dabei


----------



## MelsBike (15. August 2006)

Särvus,

ok dann will ich mal mitplaudern njam njam   

gruß
melli


----------



## SpongeBob (15. August 2006)

Pizza, Cola und lauter hübsche Frauen, was will ich mehr? 

Bin dabei


----------



## Riddick (15. August 2006)

Lecker Pizza, und dazu 'nen Schwamm ausquetschen - da komm' ich natürlich.


----------



## sideshowbob (16. August 2006)

Und auch ich bin sicher dabei


----------



## Beerchen (16. August 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch ich bin sicher dabei


Hey sideshowbob ...
alle Knochen wieder zusammengewachsen ???

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## sideshowbob (16. August 2006)

die knochen und bänder sind dabei... ende september darf ich ENDLICH wieder aufs bike!!! 
aber pizzaessen geht ja zum glück immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. August 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> die knochen und bänder sind dabei... ende september darf ich ENDLICH wieder aufs bike!!!
> aber pizzaessen geht ja zum glück immer!



dein bike hat mir eben geflüstert das es nicht mehr so oft hinfallen will  

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (16. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> dein bike hat mir eben geflüstert das es nicht mehr so oft hinfallen will
> 
> coffee



das hat mir meine schulter auch schon erzählt!
aber wenn mein bike überhaupt noch reden kann bin ich ja froh ... ich hol es ja bald aus dem coffee-sanatorium für misshandelte räder wieder ab.
heim zu papa sozusagen


----------



## Coffee (16. August 2006)

wann wolltest du nochmal kommen *vergessenhabe*

coffee


----------



## calicalina (17. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Mitplauderer ,
> 
> Bitte hier wieder kurz "laut" geben damit ich reservieren kann.
> 
> coffee



Hi,

bin auch dabei  
Grüße
Dani


----------



## Jenny999 (17. August 2006)

Wir auch...also der Gerd und ich!


----------



## Jenny999 (18. August 2006)

Coffee, könntest Du bitte mal ein paar pm's löschen...kann Dir keine mehr schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (19. August 2006)

Bin dabei!
Brauch aba noch ne Wegbeschreibung wie man mit den Öffentlichen da hin kommt


----------



## Coffee (19. August 2006)

mit der straßenbahn bis friedrichebertplatz  ist glaub die 6 oder 4, musste nachgucken.

coffee


----------



## showman (19. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei!
> Brauch aba noch ne Wegbeschreibung wie man mit den Öffentlichen da hin kommt


Kann dich ab Schwabach mitnehmen. 18:30 Uhr Bahnhof.

Gruß Showman

PS: Ich kumm a.

PSS: Soll ich für G den Enduro S-Works Rahmen gleich mitbringen? 
PSSS: Soll ich für M den Stumpjumper S-Works auch gleoch mitbringen?


----------



## Riddick (20. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> mit der straßenbahn bis friedrichebertplatz  ist glaub die 6 oder 4, musste nachgucken.


Kannst beide nehmen.  


@smerles

Ab Haltestelle "Plärrer", die mit der U-Bahn aus allen Richtungen zu erreichen ist, mit der Straßenbahn in Richtung Thon fahren. An der Haltestelle "Friedrich-Ebert-Platz" aussteigen und in Fahrtrichtung links in die Rückertstr. einbiegen (Baustelle) und bis zum Ende durchlaufen, dann steht man schon fast in der Pizzeria.  


Riddick


----------



## LieberSchieber (21. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ihr kennt mich zwar nicht, aber wuerd auch gerne kommen. Darf ich???
Biken macht hier in der Nürnberger Gegend alleine irgendwie keinen Spass - vor allem wenn man sich immer verfährt


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

LieberSchieber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Ihr kennt mich zwar nicht, aber wuerd auch gerne kommen. Darf ich???
> Biken macht hier in der Nürnberger Gegend alleine irgendwie keinen Spass - vor allem wenn man sich immer verfährt



na dann kommst halt amal  

bis dann

coffee


----------



## biker-wug (21. August 2006)

Ich komm evtl. auch, muß mal sehen ob ich mit der Arbeit was deichseln kann!

Bin gestern wieder von meiner Alpenüberquerung zurückgekommen, Wetter war   Stimmung war     !!

@Showi: Wenn es klappt bei mir, dann rühr ich mich zwecks fahren ab Schwabach per Telefon!


----------



## thyrax (21. August 2006)

Hi,

schade kann am Fr. (25.8.) leider net. Fahr am Samstag bei Rhine-on-Skates mit (135km, >600 Leute, 8-10 Rollen pro Mann/Frau, Bingen-Koblenz-Geisenheim)  und da ist Freitagabend Anreise. 
Aber das nächste mal bin bei der Pizzaschlacht dabei! 

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## showman (21. August 2006)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm evtl. auch, muß mal sehen ob ich mit der Arbeit was deichseln kann!
> 
> Bin gestern wieder von meiner Alpenüberquerung zurückgekommen, Wetter war   Stimmung war     !!
> 
> @Showi: Wenn es klappt bei mir, dann rühr ich mich zwecks fahren ab Schwabach per Telefon!



Alles klar. Meldst dich halt. Sollten noch mehr aus der Ecke Roth/Hip/Wug kommen auch melden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (21. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten noch mehr aus der Ecke Roth/Hip/Wug kommen auch melden.


Schon mal an sowas gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (21. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal an sowas gedacht?




Suuuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

der typische bayer denkt immer geschäftsorientiert.


----------



## dermaddin (21. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der typische bayer denkt immer geschäftsorientiert.



ich dachte das Thema Bayern und Franken hättest Du verstanden 
Für was müh ich mich denn hier ab wenn Du immer alles durcheinander bringst - hä?

Martin


----------



## showgirl (21. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte das Thema Bayern und Franken hättest Du verstanden
> Für was müh ich mich denn hier ab wenn Du immer alles durcheinander bringst - hä?
> 
> Martin


Bei einem El is alles anders  

Gruß Showman

PS: Falsche Kiste erwischt


----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

steht dir aber gut der karton.




















und ihr seids doch alle bayern


----------



## SpongeBob (21. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr seids doch alle bayern



Sag ich auch immer!

Aber dann sagen die Franken zum Brandenburger aufeinmal Sachse. Das muss dann so sein, als ob man zum Franken, Bayer sagt.

Hat es einer verstanden?


----------



## dermaddin (21. August 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich auch immer!
> 
> Aber dann sagen die Franken zum Brandenburger aufeinmal Sachse. Das muss dann so sein, als ob man zum Franken, Bayer sagt.
> 
> Hat es einer verstanden?



Dann bist Du quasi ein Pfälzer?


----------



## thaper (21. August 2006)

friese... hört man doch wenn er labert^^


----------



## RBDR-2006 (21. August 2006)

Tzzzz. Potsdamer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

ja du viledascheibenklarschwamm


----------



## Riddick (22. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der typische bayer denkt immer geschäftsorientiert.


Ick bin aber gebürtiger Berliner.


----------



## LieberSchieber (22. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der typische bayer denkt immer geschäftsorientiert.


 
Emm, ich bin Bayer - sogar ein niederer!!!
Ist das schlimm???
Ich denke aber nie gewinnorientiert - mein leerer Geldbeutel sei mein Zeuge


----------



## eL (22. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ick bin aber gebürtiger Berliner.



achduschaize
wie verkraftet das deine umwelt??


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2006)

seit ruhig, sonste hole iche meine onkele aus italiea. 

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (22. August 2006)

@el
net rumspammen, herkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (22. August 2006)

tjaja wir denken gewinnorientiert... soso ich auch bin aber franke... schau wenn ich etz dem schwamm eine einschenk bekomme ich 2 zurück... voll der gewinn


----------



## eL (22. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @el
> herkommen



Frauen.... sie wollen immer nur das eine


----------



## blacksurf (23. August 2006)

@elâ¦
nein so primitiv sind wir nicht nur realistisch *g*


----------



## SpongeBob (23. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @elâ¦
> nein so primitiv sind wir nicht nur realistisch *g*




Wenn ihr realistisch werd dann wÃ¼rdet ihr einsehen das ihr primitiv seid


----------



## dienici (24. August 2006)

Melde mich auch mal für morgen an!


----------



## Achtung71 (24. August 2006)

Ich komm auch!


----------



## LieberSchieber (24. August 2006)

Nabend!
Werde morgen abend doch nicht kommen - fahr am Samstag zum achensee runter.


----------



## weichling (24. August 2006)

wenns ich net U-Boot fahren muss, komme ich auch.

weichling


----------



## smerles (25. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dich ab Schwabach mitnehmen. 18:30 Uhr Bahnhof.
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> ...



 sehr nett, der showi 

bring dir a was feines mit.


----------



## sideshowbob (25. August 2006)

LieberSchieber schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> Werde morgen abend doch nicht kommen - fahr am Samstag zum achensee runter.



dann reserviere ich gleich mal seinen platz für nen bekannten von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> sehr nett, der showi
> 
> bring dir a was feines mit.


Prima, sammel dich dann am Bahnhof um 18:30 Uhr auf.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (25. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, sammel dich dann am Bahnhof um 18:30 Uhr auf.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Aber vorsichtshalbe ne Kotztüte mitnehmen, Showi fährt Auto wie er Radel fährt


----------



## showman (25. August 2006)

Smerles is bei der Marine. Glaub net das der so bald :kotz: im Gegensatz zu dir wenn ich mit dir fertig bin  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (25. August 2006)

Wie viele sind wir denn heut Abend ungefähr?! Nicht, dass wir schon zehn vor sieben dort sein müssen, um noch 'nen Platz zu bekommen


----------



## showman (25. August 2006)

Mama wäd des sch gmänädsch hom. 

Hast du Mama???

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (25. August 2006)

da macht Euch mal keine Sorgen wir hatten schonmal das halbe Lokal belegt inkl. Radsachen Das sind ja Italiener die sehn das locker


----------



## Jenny999 (25. August 2006)

Sorgen mach ich mir da gar keine...ich wollt ja nur an der Goldseite sitzen...falls es eine gibt


----------



## eL (26. August 2006)

Na da hat die oberregimentskommandeurin Coffee ja ne zünftige brigadefeier zellebriert. Ick wa bejeistert. schön das die ortsgruppe süd so mannschaftsstark für die erhaltung des weltfriedens säuft.

wo wa beim thema wären!
Der munitionsnachschub wa unter alla sau. In Berlin hätten wa die bude nach 10 min ohne suffnachschub in ihre moleküle... ach was sag ich ... in ihre atome zerlegt.

Das MUß besser werden

ansonsten.....


Weitamachn

p.s. wer zuletzt kommt kricht beschissene plätze
PPPs jenny iss die Goldseite
PPs smerles ick glob in L reicht er mir ooch !!! ick zähl uff dir


----------



## showman (26. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hat die oberregimentskommandeurin Coffee ja ne zünftige brigadefeier zellebriert. Ick wa bejeistert. schön das die ortsgruppe süd so mannschaftsstark für die erhaltung des weltfriedens säuft.


Da hast wohl recht  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wo wa beim thema wären!
> Der munitionsnachschub wa unter alla sau. In Berlin hätten wa die bude nach 10 min ohne suffnachschub in ihre moleküle... ach was sag ich ... in ihre atome zerlegt.


Du warst mit zivilisierten Menschen unterwegs und das in Nbg. und nicht in Berlin Neu Kölln  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Das MUß besser werden


Nöö.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten.....
> 
> 
> Weitamachn


Jou.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wer zuletzt kommt kricht beschissene plätze


Mein Reden.


Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. August 2006)

Kreuzberg .... Kreuzberg iss der gefürchtete Bezirk in dem die nächte lang sind. det wusst scho uns harald junke.


----------

